# Monsters of the deep



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yowzah!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, you'll never catch one of those in "ankle deep". Great catch.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Great report, great day of fishing!

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] on your daughter's first drum!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

awesome dude


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks more like a manatee than a redfish! That is a brute!

Congrats


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice red!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Matt,

sweet fat red! that's best thing have your daughter catch a nice black drum! good job gal! is that a gheenoe I saw in the picture behind you?

nice to see u post some report every once in a while!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, that's a good day. Everybody goes home happy. Congrats.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

That's a monster red! A fish like that could pull a 'Noe around for a while.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome fish! That's the way to impress the little girl!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, really appreciate the support. 
Blake.....no it was not a gheenoe, however I did see someone out there with what looked like a riverhawk, didnt say gheenoe and the transom was funky lookin so, thought it must be a riverhawk. 

Unclebob....it did....for about 5 min. it towed all of us and my noe about 75-100 yards down the canal. It was quite a site. I was using a heavy set up so I landed the fish fairly quick and released him for another angler to catch one day. It was awesome. I was very stoked!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

What a great day!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like you are getting your picture taken in #2


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, couple guys wanted a pic of the fish so I obliged. They were as happy as I was. When I caught that fish about 6 boats came down to check out the fish. A few wanted closer to the spot too. Not a problem with me, everyone should be able to get a chance at one of these bad boys, so much fun!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

ah Making memories that will last a life time. Great job Dad


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

The look on yer daughters face says it all! Good times!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. My daughter loves to fish now. After catching that drum I think she is finally hooked. She gets bored alot on the boat when we are not catching, but as soon as she gets some rod bending action she loves it.


----------

